# Canon 1D MKIV VS 5D MKIII Cameras(Sports Photography)



## Secretariat (May 31, 2012)

For sports photography,which between the Canon 1D MKIV or 5D MKIII is the better camera to use?And why?Also,I've heard that the 5D MKIII is the better camera for low light shoting.If true,how much better is it as compared to the 1D MKIV in low light shooting?Is there a big difference?How about in brighter light,which between the two focuses faster and has quicker subject acquisition?By the way,for your information,I mostly shoot outdoors.
Thanks.


----------



## briansquibb (May 31, 2012)

Secretariat said:


> For sports photography,which between the Canon 1D MKIV or 5D MKIII is the better camera to use?And why?Also,I've heard that the 5D MKIII is the better camera for low light shoting.If true,how much better is it as compared to the 1D MKIV in low light shooting?Is there a big difference?How about in brighter light,which between the two focuses faster and has quicker subject acquisition?By the way,for your information,I mostly shoot outdoors.
> Thanks.



I would put that the 1D4 is more the sports camera

- 10 fps to catch that moment (6fps for 5DIII)
- metering on the AF point gets better exposure during fast action
- workaround that give M mode with ec with autoiso

Low light - the 1D4 goes happily to iso 6400 and with care 12800. AF at twighlight is hit and miss, but it is not as poor as some make out - but the 5D is better. If there is good contrast then the 1D4 is fine ie under spotlights.

Both the 5DIII and the 1D4 have very fast AF, probably more dependant on the lens used

The vast majority of pro sports photographers use 1D4's - probably the best recommendation.


----------



## pwp (Jun 1, 2012)

I have both cameras. While the AF on the 5D3 seems to be better in most circumstances, particularly low light where the Mk4 can struggle, in most circumstances I'd regard the Mk4 as the primary sports body. It has the massive advantage of 10 FPS and a deep, deep buffer. It never ceases to amaze me how much actually happens between frames when shooting fast moving action at 10 FPS. For peak sports action 6 FPS feels almost glacial by comparison. Using the 5D3 for sports will deliver you satisfactory results, but may require a far higher degree of anticipating the "moment". And if you shoot on "continuous" a lot, it's reassuring to have a shutter rated to 300,000. But these numbers are very conservative. There are plenty of 1-Series bodies way over 1,000,000 actuations on their original shutter. I ran a 5D classic up over 250,000 on the original shutter.

Then there is the issue that doesn't seem to concern some photographers in the slightest, and that's the 5D3 black focus points. The fact that it isn't an issue for all photographers does not make it a non-issue. Otherwise there would not be so much broad based discussion on the subject. It's irritating and can cost you money to miss shots because you've lost track of your focus point in situations where you would have got the shot on the Mk4 with the illuminated, red, _visible _AF point. 

Thirdly, the Mk4 probably has superior weatherproofing. But for me the biggest 1D4 advantage lies with the unrivalled 1-Series ergonomics. They are just so fantastic to use and handle, they are a very evolved and polished design. Everything just falls to hand so perfectly in obvious and subtle ways which the bulky 5D3/BG-E11 can't quite match. 

PW


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 3, 2012)

I have recently been shooting events, such as parades and yesterday I shot 1600 photos at the Ohio High School State Track Meet. I have also tried both the 5D Mark III and 1D Mark IV. Now, I hate to make blanket statements, because each camera has its own strengths and weaknesses. Except when I compare these two cameras. The 5D Mark III, with the same lenses, is NOT outperforming the 1D Mark IV in any facet of photography, and that includes mechanical things such as AF, and subjective things such as IQ. The Mark IV is better, at least in my photography, at everything. The images are even slightly better, uneditted. For PRICE, I think if you had the money, and let's say the 1D X isn't in existance yet, I'd buy 2 1D Mark IV"s and a 5D Mark II. Hey, I still might!  Of course, that would mean selling my 5D Mark III. But since I already have the 5D Mark III and it performs just as well as the Mark II, this would not make financial sense. Hindsight is so 20/20, maybe even 20/15.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 3, 2012)

For sports, AF of the 1D MK IV is faster as all 1D's use a 12V battery versus a 8.4v battery for the 5D's. The extra voltage drives the AF moster faster, a lot faster!

For low light photography, the 1D MK II is ok to ISO 6400, and may even be usable at 12800, but focus is difficult in very low light. My 5D MK II using the center point was better than my 1D MK IV 5D MK III, and my D800. As long as you are not in the dark, all are very good.

5D MK II IS) 6400








5D MK III ISO 51200 in the dark (took a long time to AF)








1D MK IV ISO 12800








D800 ISO 6400


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 4, 2012)

Now I will say this. On distance shots, like 300mm lens, when I cropped I could tell the difference in resolution between the two cameras for sure. I'll credit the 5D Mark III there a lot.


----------



## risc32 (Jun 5, 2012)

I can't comment on the mk4 directly, but i have a 5dmk3 and a 1dmk2. the 5dmk3 will win in all AF contests except one, the 0-60 test. Sure the 1d and the 5d both will tell the lens what to do, but the 1d means "NOW!". Add that, super tough build, more nose relief, super speed, and longer battery life.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 5, 2012)

risc32 said:


> I can't comment on the mk4 directly, but i have a 5dmk3 and a 1dmk2. the 5dmk3 will win in all AF contests except one, the 0-60 test. Sure the 1d and the 5d both will tell the lens what to do, but the 1d means "NOW!". Add that, super tough build, more nose relief, super speed, and longer battery life.



Wonder why they don't make the canon grips provide more voltage as the Nikon add-on grips do, then 5D3, with grip could provide the same 0-60.


----------



## pwp (Jun 5, 2012)

I covered a track & field athletics meet yesterday and out of curiosity I took the 5D3 along as a third body, just to see how it performed. Other than the obvious drawbacks of the slow frame rate, it delivered flawless results shooting sprints & long jump. The AF really is up to the job. It was a very bright clear day for the first half of the meet, brutally hard Australian middle of the day light. The 5D3 handles the shadows & highlights that these conditions deliver better than the Mk4 & Mk3. The 5D3 has continued to amaze me with the amount of detail that is there in the highlights. The technique of "exposing to the right" won't get you into trouble on the 5D3. 

But as fully expected, the frame rate & the buffer depth were not in the same league as the 1-Series bodies. Yes, you can successfully shoot sports with the 5D3. Care will need to be taken with timing your burst to a much greater extent than the 10 FPS/deep buffer Mk4 & Mk3, but the AF will not let you down. 

The 5D3 was very well suited to shooting athletes & officials before & after events in slower moving though still dynamic situations. Here the AF was stellar. The dreaded black focus point issue did rear its ugly head on multiple occasions, costing me shots. Oh boy I wish they'd stuck with nicely illuminated highly visible red. 

PW


----------

